# DA 8spd =>> compact crankset



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi there Shimano users...

I am thinking about changing out the 53/42 7410 DA crank and bb set on my Pinarello to something a bit more user friendly....

Current notion is going with a 50/34 compact( Most 172.5mm 34-50 w/Ita sq.tpr. take-off). My question relates to if the DA 7410 fdr will work with a compact crank, by only swapping crank & bb? Or will a longer travel fdr be needed to work/shift properly? 

Thx for the input


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't answer your question directly, but if you have a braze-on type front derailleur mounted to a tab attached to the frame, you may not have enough adjustment to be able to lower the front der to the proper height necessary for good shifting with the compact rings.


----------



## wpod (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks had not considered that point. 

Rethinking about just swapping out the 42t for a 39t inner ring along with a different cassette.


----------



## TDC (Oct 18, 2011)

wpod said:


> Thanks had not considered that point.
> 
> Rethinking about just swapping out the 42t for a 39t inner ring along with a different cassette.


Apologies if I am digging up dead threads.

The compact crank will work fine. I have done it. I swapped a 7410 crank 53/39 to a Stonglight impact compact, and did not shift the FD position (because I was lazy, and would only adjust it if i had to). So far no problems other than the chain could be shortened by 2 links.


----------

